# i am maaad at the stupid honda



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it fouls plugs, like a new or overhauled engine but its been like this the whole time i have had it
its like a dry carbon on the insulator and the electrodes are gooey it doesnt use any oil 
its got me stumped and my friends too


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

btw the oil is blac after a few mins, running nd sometimes has a slight gas smell


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hope the breather ain't sucking up gas but who cares man its a honda. clean it up and sell it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh if its an ohv and or cam which is all they think they make good, make sure the head isn't cracked or leaking. make sure its not getting too much gas or not enough. it could be getting too much but those things are picky


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it is the ohc/ohv design, then again its 2.5 yeears old, and its a residential sereis aluminm block, no cast iron cyl. liner
it ees almost commercial use sometimes


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

junk it its not wrth the money in plugs


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought you killed it? And didn't you pee on it? :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hondas to me are pee. haha worth getting rid of.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> I thought you killed it? And didn't you pee on it? :lol:


oooh u lucky i blocked you email addy and i fogot how to unblock it
 
i killed it then i was forced to fix it
it runs, choke sticks open now darnit gotta put gas in the carb to start it
he valves were just sticking pretty good, had to replace the cams

compression is 67lbs when cold 
im using the bpr6es plug now, before used an autolite 63 platinum plug
using regular old valvoline 10w30 oil

all gaskets were replaced when rebuilt, that darn internal timing belt was a #$^# to work with
valve/cam cover is on tight, i cant turn it any more with a 1/2 inch breaker bar


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well then sell the mother and buy a little briggs powered pusher with the regular flathead L head engine. since its rebuilt it should fetch half the price of what you payed for it. then buy a good mower with the briggs. it'll last a couple years for commercial use. maybe four on half and half. maybe 10 if kept right around the house. but that gardenweb idiots sure did gip you on that honda crap. i mean jesus christ i had a briggs engine one time running with the valve springs off to one side and the flywheel key was worn out and it still run. that craps easily fixed. hondas are too under powered in torque and thay are mothers to rebuild like you said. briggs is simplicity at its best. can take hell as well. so either sell it or put a briggs on the mower to get rid of that honda. oh no no no why would a timing belt be needed ha except to fail.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

yes ineed! Those gardenweb "you know whats" think honda is the best thing since sliced bread. I think my snapper was crap with that honda on it like jonathons. I'm glad I returned it. 

Jonathon, you need to quit being so uptight and taking things offensively. I'm just joking. That's what you said about your honda. Okay!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly have you seen a hondas gears. now that crap


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Honda. Crap. Briggs. Good. :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so true its unbelievable.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

kawasaki. Sort of crap. Briggs. Good.
Tecumseh. good but picky. Briggs. Good.
Suzuki on toro proline. Good. Briggs. Better.
Honda. Downright crap. Briggs. good.
Duraforce. Great. Briggs. Best thing on the Earth. :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nothin but briggs for me


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tecumseh or briggs or kawasaki or duraforce.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

briggs for me thanks


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Anything that works is good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep but me, only briggs will do


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Briggs briggs briggs. Other engines are good too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i know but they aren't honda crap. testy tecs, and picky kohlers.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What about hard to find parts kawasakis?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that too. but i never have used one.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

They are good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i've heard but parts are hard on the wallet.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

They might be. But I am thinking of a new Snapper with a commercial kawasaki on it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

haha i think i would go with a reg. snapper hivac with a good ole briggs quantum
easy to fix, relable, will put up with a few years of HARSH commercial work, and weel, cheaper that a kawasaki
haha

if i want to mulch i can get the mulching cover, and the ninja blade haha, there ya go, got a r series mulcher with a briggs quantum


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah stick to the briggs its easier to fiz and ceaper to fix and will last ya!


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I think that getting a kawasaki is a bad idea. I might get a snapper m series with a quantum side valve. But a hear A LOT of problems with quantums! It's probably better than a honda gc series. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well were'd you here that from gardenweb. huh the early days of the quantums were bad. mine the newer models. only two years old. runs like new no problems. been through hell. the newer ones are way better.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes indeed they are!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

probally has partialy sheared fly wheel key


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but it still runs he said. wants to blow out the carb. sounds to me its off timing some but its not worth doin that to an old commercially used barely used honda non commercial. said it wants to blow flames out the exhaust sounds like somethins cracked. it uses oil too he said. but he rigged it to run past its 3600rpms. faster then 5000. might've overheated and cracked somethin. ahhhhhh i hate em. me i'm a side valve briggs person and some ohv.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

my briggs 3.5 on a murray pusher held up to the throttle plate being wide open and the only prob with it now is not cuz of that haha, lol that dont make the recoiuil spring break and the clutch thing lock up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

could if the clutch balls are worn out and catch just right. mostly though those springs rust and snap and those darn clutches get water in them and rust shut, when you get em going later on the clutch will freeze up. did it to me. aaaaaaa pissed me off i had to rebuild the clutch. wd-40 and spray it into the hole doesn't hurt neither for storing it keeps the moisture out.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"wants to blow flames out the exhaust" , just seen this last week on same mower , the unit had the blade on upside down ,, caused fly wheel key to bareley shear, i didn't think it was sheared but i went ahead and changed it anyway ,runs like a top, also had streached flywheel break cable just my 2 cents


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol mine has no fly key haha hondas internal timing belt, when i had it halfway apart, there aint no fly keys


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should have a key for the flywheel


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

nope
not unless im blind, but if im blind, how do i see the porno in the window i have minimized


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:jest: :jest: :devil:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

jonathon! Porn?  shame shame shame. Those honda gcvs are designed so crappy the engineers must have been drinking and they screwed up the engine and came up with a very stupid engine that the gardenweb guys do you know what with. :devil: They probably don't use the engines on their mowers. When their wives go out they unscrew the engine from the mower and get all over it. :lol: 

Am I right.


----------

